# Overscan correction to fix partial zoom



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I recorded the HDNet's calibration airing and went to the overscan screen. It says I should be able to see a 4 on both sides and a 3 top & bottom. I have a Sony kv34xbr800 and can't see the 4 or the 3. Is overscan something I can adjust via the service menu and if so what setting do I use? I know how to get into the service menu and know to make notes on anything I adjust before changing but am not sure what setting is related to the overscan. I looked at it last night and none of the settings seem obvious.

I think if I can adjust the overscan, then the partial zoom that the 622 does just might not be so bad. As it is now, news crawls and tops of people's heads disappear when using partial zoom.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

To do it right, it's quite a bit more difficult than just tweaking a couple of settings, but there should be a couple of VSIZ settings that do it. You really should pay the money and order a service manual if you're going to be doing this, though.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> To do it right, it's quite a bit more difficult than just tweaking a couple of settings, but there should be a couple of VSIZ settings that do it. You really should pay the money and order a service manual if you're going to be doing this, though.


Good advice. Thanks!


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

dbconsultant said:


> Good advice. Thanks!


There are service information and codes for Sonys available on AVSforums. Saying they were complicated is more than a slight understatement though:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=531494


----------

